# Sennuopu X11B DSP, a nice surprise!



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

I build my commute car with a cheap system, using speakers and amps I had laying around in the garage. And because I wanted something just to "listen" the music, I said myself... let's try it!
The X11B is a 8 channel DSP, with integrated 4ch amplifier (I not even consider using them!)
This is the official page:
SENNUOPU X11B
Paid $250 shipped. Correct, it's ****$%@ cheap! It is about $280 on aliexpress, but I found a $30 coupon code.

What you get for 250 bucks?

Optical input
Hi-level input
Low-level input (4 RCA)
APTX Bluetooth
USB audio input
Internal media player (yes, it read FLAC!)
Remote controller for volume, media player and presets (6)
What you don't get

Remote subwoofer control
(Probably) warranty
I said already is cheap? You probably have to spend THAUSAND to get all this features!

How it sound?
I was really really surprised! It's not my first DSP, it's not my first setup, had Alpine (PXA). Helix, I have MATCH installed in my other truck, and this one, again, for what I paid, really surprised me. I honestly can't see "how much good" it sound. I installed cheap speakers, cheap amps, nothing fancy, but I like a lot the final result considering the level of components!
I tried with internal media player and now I'm using it with USB audio. I don't have any noise, very low to nothing floor noise, nothing strange! Haven't used it with RCA or HI-LEVEL input, so I can't tell.

The software is pretty simple, but do it's job. Of course no features like the Helix amazing tool. No input EQ or other extra adjustments. Just plain crox, eq, delay, slope level up to 48db, parametric EQ 31 band for channel.

The bad:
As said, I tried it with a 400gb USB pend drive full of music, and it worked. BUT, it take a while moving thru the folders, turning the main knob forever... the controller is no touch screen.
Again, no subwoofer adjustment "on the fly".
RCA level output is little weak, it not even reach 2V.

I also did some measurements before install, the frequency response and THD are also good, considering I did measurements using Hi-level input! (but a good USB sound card)
This is the output measured on RCA's at maximum volume. 




















Some pictures, let me know if have any question


----------



## eugene.vasyuk (8 mo ago)

There is a russian review on outputs of this DSP. Conclusion: it is only good as DSP, amp kinda sucks.




Version X10 had clipping issue via optical input, which is solved in X11 (this one)
However there is a x12, which has 6 channels AB class with 2 channels of D. AB amp have been measured with optical input DSP show exceptionally good results.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

As we all know, China has no copyright protections, so this DSP could be a knock-off of a name brand being sold at a much lower price, but will still crazy profits. China manufacturers a lot of products, but doesn't design/engineer may of them. The trick is to find the brands that are actual knock-offs and not a 50 cent board in a fancy case. 

I remember back in the day there were things on Monoprice where people would do a teardown and find no differences to the name brand products.

Having their designs copied is the risk/price companies pay to have their products manufactured at a lower cost.


----------



## eugene.vasyuk (8 mo ago)

Sounds_Insane said:


> As we all know, China has no copyright protections, so this DSP could be a knock-off of a name brand being sold at a much lower price, but will still crazy profits.


Having purchased top at that time Yulong DA8 DAC for 1300$ like 7 years ago I may disagree with you. In that case they had a unique design which was a result of laboratory testing with very precise equipment.
But in general yes - it may be sold as OEM with other badge and higher price or it may be a copy of more expensive device


----------

